# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  M/S Silja Europa uudella reitillä

## Aq-Zu

Tammikuun 23.päivänä, Turku - Maarianhamina - Tukholma reitillä liikennöinnyt Silja Europa aloitti liikennöinnin Helsinki - Tallinna välillä. Laiva meni Baltic Princessin tilalle, joka meni liikennöimään Europan vanhaa reittiä.

Metron uutinen: http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...yt_tallinnaan/

----------


## KriZuu

Tallink nähtävästi tajunnut laittaa uudemman laivan liikennöimään Turku-Tukholma-reittiä, jotta Viking Grace ei vie kaikkia asiakkaita. 
Ja taisi tuo Europa kuluttaakin enemmän kuin Baltic Princess.

----------


## PepeB

> Tallink nähtävästi tajunnut laittaa uudemman laivan liikennöimään Turku-Tukholma-reittiä, jotta Viking Grace ei vie kaikkia asiakkaita. 
> Ja taisi tuo Europa kuluttaakin enemmän kuin Baltic Princess.


No nyt ne asiakkaat ainakin katoavat Viking Line:lle.
Ei Galaxy ja Princess pysty vastaamaan millään tasolla Gracen vetovoimaan ja tarjontaan.
Jopa viikkarin vanhemmat laivat ovat houkuttelevampia kuin Tallinkin sisarukset.

----------


## zige94

> No nyt ne asiakkaat ainakin katoavat Viking Line:lle.
> 
> Jopa viikkarin vanhemmat laivat ovat houkuttelevampia kuin Tallinkin sisarukset.


TallinkSilja:n laivojen laatu on vain huonontunut.. Ennen Silja Line (nyk. TallinkSilja) oli se vähän "paremman luokan" -laiva, mutta nykyään se taitaa olla Viking Line. Olin viime vuoden puolelle M/S Serenadella ja olin järkyttynyt kuinka huonoon kuntoon laiva oli päässyt verrattuna Viking Line:n Gabriellaan tai Mariellaan...

----------


## Jusa

> Olin viime vuoden puolelle M/S Serenadella ja olin järkyttynyt kuinka huonoon kuntoon laiva oli päässyt verrattuna Viking Line:n Gabriellaan tai Mariellaan...


Miten sen huomaa?

----------


## zige94

> Miten sen huomaa?


Siis yleinen huonokunto oli ihan silmin nähtävillä seinissä, käytävillä jne. Hyteissä löyty paljonkin ruostejälkiä jne. Melkein kannattaisi itse mennä katsomaan niin huomaisi. Ja tämä rapistuminenhan on sen jälkeen alkanut kun Silja Line meni virolaisten omistukseen. Tästä varmasti löytyy keskustelupalstoilta paljonkin juttua.

----------


## JSL

Koko Siljaa ei 2000-luvulla ole ollut kuin paperilla, Seacontainers omisti laivat. Nyt Tallink pikkuhiljaa onneksi häivyttää koko tuotemerkin. 
Silja ei omistanut koskaan Europaa, vaan se oli vuokrattu.

----------


## Koala

Mistä kohtaa hytti ruostuu?

----------


## Aq-Zu

Olen huomannut että jostain syystä Serenade vaikuttaa sisätiloiltaan Huonokuntoisemmalta, kuin Symphony. Pari vuotta sitten Menin Ruotsiin Syphonylla ja takaisin tulin Serenadella. Symphonyssa en tarkalleen huomannut mitään erikoisimpia jälkiä verrattuna Serenadeen. (Serenade on kyllä vain vuoden vanhempi kun Sypmhony). Olen kuullut huhun myös siitä, että nämä molemmat Siljan alukset aijotaan Peruskorjata ja kunnostaa parempaan kuntoon jossain vaiheessa.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5puKhVNaJx8 - Video Europan ensimmäisestä lähdöstä

----------


## joht. Nyman

Komppaan kirjoittajia Siljan -siis nimenomaisesti Silja-brändin alla olevista- laivoista. Tallinkin väreissä olevat fartygit ovat toki huomattavasti uudempia kuin Siljan väreissä olevat, mutta se ei selitä koko totuutta: Silja oli vuosikymmenet Itämerellä se The Varustamo, vaikka laivat iäkkäitä olivatkin, mutta Tallinkin ostettua Siljan laivojen ulko- ja sisänäkö on rapistunut selvästi. Heräsin tähän todellisuuteen vuonna 2009, kun ajelin muutamaan kertaan Sympparilla ja kiinnitin kerta toisensa jälkeen huomion mitä erilaisimpiin repsottaviin ja ruostuneisiin yksityiskohtiin. Ihan hirveän syvälle internetin syövereihin ei tarvitse kajota löytääkseen tästä asiasta faktoja kuvien muodossa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tallink nähtävästi tajunnut laittaa uudemman laivan liikennöimään Turku-Tukholma-reittiä, jotta Viking Grace ei vie kaikkia asiakkaita.


Mitä tulee TallinkSiljan laivanvaihtoihin, sanoisin että nyt yritetään saada loppujakin asiakkaita karkoitettua TKU-STO-reitiltä Viking Linen (Gracen) kyytiin, kun Europa siirrettiin reitiltä pois.




> TallinkSilja:n laivojen laatu on vain huonontunut.. Ennen Silja Line (nyk. TallinkSilja) oli se vähän "paremman luokan" -laiva, mutta nykyään se taitaa olla Viking Line. Olin viime vuoden puolelle M/S Serenadella ja olin järkyttynyt kuinka huonoon kuntoon laiva oli päässyt verrattuna Viking Line:n Gabriellaan tai Mariellaan...


Olen kanssasi täysin samaa mieltä, alkaa Viking Line olla todellakin se laadukkaampi valinta Itämerellä.




> Nyt Tallink pikkuhiljaa onneksi häivyttää koko tuotemerkin.


Niin tämähän siis toteutuu periaatteessa näin: aina kun Siljan väreissä ja nimissä oleva laiva vaihdetaan Siljan reiteiltä Tallinkin reiteille, muutetaan laiva Tallinkin väreihin ja nimiin. Tosin päin vaihdettaessa saatetaan laivan kylkeen laittaa Silja Line -logo, mutta savupiipun logoa tai mitään muutakaan ei laivassa vaihdeta.

----------


## Hape

Silja Europan oli alunperin tilannut Vikinglinjan ruotsalainen osakuusvarustamo Slite. Yhtiö ajautui konkurssiin -90-luvulla ja silloin Silja osti vielä rakenteilla olllen laivan ja laittoi sen samalle reitille kuin se oli alunperin tarkoitetu. Myös ahvananmaalaisella Vikingin osakkuusyhtiöllä SF-Linella oli optio toiseen samanlaiseen laivaan, mutta sitä ei koskaan käytetty.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Silja Europan oli alunperin tilannut Vikinglinjan ruotsalainen osakuusvarustamo Slite. Yhtiö ajautui konkurssiin -90-luvulla ja silloin Silja osti vielä rakenteilla olllen laivan ja laittoi sen samalle reitille kuin se oli alunperin tarkoitetu. Myös ahvananmaalaisella Vikingin osakkuusyhtiöllä SF-Linella oli optio toiseen samanlaiseen laivaan, mutta sitä ei koskaan käytetty.


Europahan on niin sisä- kuin ulkotiloiltaan täysverinen Viikkari. Alla pari linkkiä Viking Europan kuviin:
http://estoniahj.bloggsida.se/files/...uropa02fof.jpg
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Viking-Line/Europa02fof.jpg

----------


## Jusa

> Siis yleinen huonokunto oli ihan silmin nähtävillä seinissä, käytävillä jne.


Tietysti matkustaja näkee "kakun kermavaahdon" ja tekee siitä omat päätelmänsä.
Kuitenkin Hel-Sto ja Euroopan aikataulut ovat niin löysiä pitkine satamaoloaikoineen, että niitä pystytään huoltamaan paljon paremmin kuin Turun laivoja jotka seilaavat ympäri vuorokauden. Laivoissa on neljä pääkonetta ja ei juuri koskaan käytetä kuin kolmea konetta, joten yksi kone voi olla hyvin täyshuollossa. Maalaukset ovat helppo tehdä satamassa jne.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Tietysti matkustaja näkee "kakun kermavaahdon" ja tekee siitä omat päätelmänsä.
> Kuitenkin Hel-Sto ja Euroopan aikataulut ovat niin löysiä pitkine satamaoloaikoineen, että niitä pystytään huoltamaan paljon paremmin kuin Turun laivoja jotka seilaavat ympäri vuorokauden. Laivoissa on neljä pääkonetta ja ei juuri koskaan käytetä kuin kolmea konetta, joten yksi kone voi olla hyvin täyshuollossa. Maalaukset ovat helppo tehdä satamassa jne.


Millainen voimansiirto Europassa (ja muissa 1980-luvun lopun ja 1990-luvun alun välillä tehdyissä laivoissa) on? Azipodiahan ei vielä tuolloin rakennettu suuriin aluksiin, joten kaiketi niissä jonkinlainen hydraulinen systeemi sitten on. Mikähän lie moisten hyötysuhde verrattuna sähköiseen voimansiirtoon?

----------


## Mikle

> Mitä tulee TallinkSiljan laivanvaihtoihin, sanoisin että nyt yritetään saada loppujakin asiakkaita karkoitettua TKU-STO-reitiltä Viking Linen (Gracen) kyytiin, kun Europa siirrettiin reitiltä pois.


Eiköhän Europan siirto pois Turusta johtunut pääasiassa reitin kiihkeästä rytmistä. Alusten tekniikka on siten todella kovalla käytöllä ja huoltotoimenpiteet on myös täten erittäin aikataulukriittisiä. Europa koneineen lienee osoittautunut hieman enemmän ylläpitohuoltoa kaipaavaksi kuin on voitu toteuttaa pysyäkseen iskussa.  Aikataulukriittisellä linjalla aluksen suuri koko ja tuulipinta-ala tuskin nekään paineita helpottavat.  
Vaikea sanoa, onko rahalla ollut vaikutusta ennakoivaan huoltoon. Investointiensa takiahan firman talous on ollut kovilla. Vertailun vuoksi; samalla linjallahan kun on liikennöinyt vuosikaudet kilpailijan vielä enemmän Turunlinjaa tahkonneet alukset. Tosin niilläkin on ollut tekniikan kanssa haasteita. 
Enkä malta olla heittämättä, että lieneekö mitään vaikutusta käytettävyteen pääkoneiden valmistajalla. Europalla Mannia, muilla taitaa olla Wärtsilää.. :Very Happy:  
TallinkSilja kyllä hyötyy excelmiesten kielellä synergiaeduista, joita syntyy kun linjalla on pitkälti saman kaliberin laivat. Erityisesti rahdin suhteen.  Samaa mieltä kyllä siitä, että matkustajan kannalta Europa on huomattavasti parempi alus kuin Galaxy ja sisarensa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 10:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 10:56 ----------




> Millainen voimansiirto Europassa (ja muissa 1980-luvun lopun ja 1990-luvun alun välillä tehdyissä laivoissa) on? Azipodiahan ei vielä tuolloin rakennettu suuriin aluksiin, joten kaiketi niissä jonkinlainen hydraulinen systeemi sitten on. Mikähän lie moisten hyötysuhde verrattuna sähköiseen voimansiirtoon?


Eihän Gracellakaan ole Azipodeja. Erona vanhempiin kollegoihinsa siinä kuitenkin on juuri mm. sähköinen voimansiirto ja uudentyyppiset potkurit.  Miksi siinä ei ole ruoripotkureita, en tiedä. Mutta Viikkari varmasti tietää, mitä alukseensa haluaa. Sinänsä sähköisen sähköisen voimansiirron sanotaan yleisesti vähentävän polttoaineenkulutusta, vähän aluksesta / alustyypistä riippuen laskennallisesti kaiketi 5-15 prosentin välillä.

----------


## Kaid

> Silja Europan oli alunperin tilannut Vikinglinjan ruotsalainen osakuusvarustamo Slite. Yhtiö ajautui konkurssiin -90-luvulla ja silloin Silja osti vielä rakenteilla olllen laivan ja laittoi sen samalle reitille kuin se oli alunperin tarkoitetu. Myös ahvananmaalaisella Vikingin osakkuusyhtiöllä SF-Linella oli optio toiseen samanlaiseen laivaan, mutta sitä ei koskaan käytetty.


Selvennetään nyt ihan ensiksi, että Europa oli tarkoitettu nimenomaan Helsinki-Tukholma -reitille (jolle Silja sen siis ensiksi asetti). Toisekseen Silja ei ostanut alusta vaan vuokrasi sen rakentajatelakka Meyer Werftin muodostamalta yhtiöltä (tässä vaiheessa Siljan omistajalla EffJohnilla meni jo niin huonosti, ettei sillä varaa ostoksiin ollut). Siljasta tuli myöhemmin vähemmistöosakas Europan omistajayhtiössä ja 2002-2006 Silja silloinen omistaja Sea Containers osti loput yhtiöstä. Silja Europa Oy siirettiin kokonaan Siljan omistukseen vasta 2006 Tallinkin ostaessa Silja Linen liikenteen Sea Containersilta.

SF Linen optiosta Europan sisareen en ole koskaan kuullut - siitä ei esimerkiksi ole mainintaa Vikingin 50-vuotishistoriikissa, joka kyllä muuten varsin ansiokkaasti kertoo myös toteutumatta jääneistä projekteista.

----------


## KaMeWa

> Millainen voimansiirto Europassa (ja muissa 1980-luvun lopun ja 1990-luvun alun välillä tehdyissä laivoissa) on?


Mekaaninen voimansiirto. Neljä keskinopeaa pääkonetta, kytkettynä alennusvaihteiden kautta kahteen säätölapapotkuriin. Tehontarpeen ja ohjailutilanteen mukaan tätä systeemiä voidaan sitten käyttää erilaisilla variaatioilla, koneita voi olla käytössä akselia kohden joko yksi tai kaksi. Tehonsäätö tapahtuu joko ns. kombinaattorin kautta, jolloin muutetaan sekä koneiden kierroksia, että potkurin lapakulmia, tai vaihtoehtoisesti ajamalla koneita vakiokierroksilla ja säätämällä vain lapakulmia. 

Tämäntyyppinen perusratkaisu on valtaosassa maailman suurista autolautoista ja esim. myös monissa ro-ro -rahtilaivoissa. Myös kahden koneen mallia löytyy. Säätölapapotkureilla saavutetaan hyvä ohjailukyky, hyötysuhde on aina jonkin verran huonompi verrattuna vastaavaan kiintolapapotkuriratkaisuun (mekaanisella voimansiirrolla).  Sähköisen voimansiirron hyötysuhteen kasvaminen on ymmärtääkseni tapahtunut vasta viime vuosikymmenillä.  

Sähkövoimansiirrolla varustetun laivan kokonaishyötysuhdetta nostaa myös siirtyminen ns. voimalaitosratkaisuun, eli kaikki laivan tarvitsema sähkö tuotetaan pääkoneilla, eikä erillisiä apukoneita enää tarvita. Tätä on sovellettu risteilyaluksissa jo jonkin aikaa, ja nyt esim. myös Gracessa.




> Miksi siinä ei ole ruoripotkureita, en tiedä.


Azipodeja (tai muidenkaan valmistajien ruoripotkureita...) ei tosiaan autolautoissa liiemmin ole. Syynä on Azipodin ohjaus- ja jäähdytyskoneiston korkeussuunnassa vaatima tila. Autolautan rungonmuodosta johtuen peräsinkonehuone on melko matala, ja podin koneistot eivät yksinkertaisesti mahdu sinne, kun suoraan yläpuolella tulee vastaan autokansi. 

Graceenkin tiettävästi olisi kyllä podit alunperin haluttu, mutta realiteetit tulivat vastaan.

----------


## Kaid

Jokunen kuva Silja Europan saapumisesta Helsinkiin eilen: http://kships.blogspot.fi/2013/01/si...uary-2013.html




> Azipodeja (tai muidenkaan valmistajien ruoripotkureita...) ei tosiaan autolautoissa liiemmin ole. Syynä on Azipodin ohjaus- ja jäähdytyskoneiston korkeussuunnassa vaatima tila. Autolautan rungonmuodosta johtuen peräsinkonehuone on melko matala, ja podin koneistot eivät yksinkertaisesti mahdu sinne, kun suoraan yläpuolella tulee vastaan autokansi.


Autolauttojen azipodien puutetta olen miettinyt minäkin, nyt asia selvisi. Kiitokset siitä. Tosin, muistanko ihan omiani vai eikö yksi ensimmäisistä ruoripotkurilaivoista ollut japanilainen autolautta?

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Autolauttojen azipodien puutetta olen miettinyt minäkin, nyt asia selvisi. Kiitokset siitä. Tosin, muistanko ihan omiani vai eikö yksi ensimmäisistä ruoripotkurilaivoista ollut japanilainen autolautta?


Kiitti samoin joo KaMeWalle. Mainittakoon, että Azipodien historia on varsin mielenkiintoinen: koko homma on lähtenyt alunperin liikkeelle Helsingin metrosta ja Pitäjänmäen Strömbergistä, josta se jatkojalostui Sv1:n ja Dr16:n kautta laivojen invertterikäyttöihin. Moni ei tätä muista, mutta todellakin Helsingin metro on ollut suurien oikosulkumoottoreiden koekenttä ja mikä hienointa, Helsingin metro on edelleen yksi maailman täsmällisimmistä joukkoliikennejärjestelmistä.

Aika hyvä meriitti meille suomalaisille. Lätkästä tuttu juttu: aina kun voitetaan, me suomalaiset voitamme - aina kun MM-joukkue häviää, niin silloin joukkue häviää, emme me muut suomalaiset; tässäkin Strömppa ja me suomalaiset voitimme. Vaan miten olisi ollut, mikäli invertterikäyttö suurissa moottoreissa olisi Strömbergin keksinnön osalta epäonnistunut? Strömberg olisi hävinnyt, emme me suomalaiset. Ei kukaan ole enää vuosiin puhunut Suomesta Nokialandiana. Miksi? Voit lukea edeltä syyn tälle.

----------


## JSL

> silloin Silja osti vielä rakenteilla olllen laivan


Vuokrasi, EI KOSKAAN omistanut. Conttishippi osti Europan 2002 kun telakka halus vuokrata sen Stenalle. 

http://www.valkeatlaivat.net/laivast...1993/index.htm tosta lisätietoa. Stena juttua ei ole, sen ongin ruotsalaisfoorumilta.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Vuokrasi, EI KOSKAAN omistanut. Conttishippi osti Europan 2002 kun telakka halus vuokrata sen Stenalle.


Mites laivojen vuokraus- tai leasing-homma oikein menee? Millaiset tahot sitä rahoittavat? Tossahan täytyy olla aivan järkyttävät pääomat taustalla, paljon, paljon suuremmat kuin lentokonevuokrausbisneksessä. Toimiiko homma niin, että nimi tuohon kohtaan sopimusta ja laiva on sun seuraavat 24 kuukautta.

"Palautat sitten parin vuoden päästä laivan ja paperin tuonne meidän kakkosluukulle. Tsemppiä yrittäjyyteen, pidä lippu korkealla ja kaikkea hyvää jatkossa!"

----------


## Mikle

> Azipodeja (tai muidenkaan valmistajien ruoripotkureita...) ei tosiaan autolautoissa liiemmin ole. Syynä on Azipodin ohjaus- ja jäähdytyskoneiston korkeussuunnassa vaatima tila. Autolautan rungonmuodosta johtuen peräsinkonehuone on melko matala, ja podin koneistot eivät yksinkertaisesti mahdu sinne, kun suoraan yläpuolella tulee vastaan autokansi. 
> 
> Graceenkin tiettävästi olisi kyllä podit alunperin haluttu, mutta realiteetit tulivat vastaan.


Kiitos KaMeWalle (aika hyvin näihin propulsioasioihin sopiva nimimerkki muuten)  :Smile:  myös omasta puolestani! Enpä ollut tuota mahtumisongelmaa tullut edes ajatelleeksi, kun en noiden ruoripotkurien kanssa pahemmin (lue:ollenkaan) ole ollut tekemisissä..

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> SF Linen optiosta Europan sisareen en ole koskaan kuullut - siitä ei esimerkiksi ole mainintaa Vikingin 50-vuotishistoriikissa, joka kyllä muuten varsin ansiokkaasti kertoo myös toteutumatta jääneistä projekteista.


Mun ymmärtääkseni SF-Linen Cinderellan oli tarkoitus olla Sliten Europan parina Helsinki-Tukholma reitillä ja vanhat Mariella ja Olympia joko myydä tai vuokrata pois tai siirtää jollekin toiselle reitille, mahdollisesti "oikeaan" risteilykäyttöön tai Leningrad -reitille tai mahdollisesti Suomi-Saksa reitille. 

Olin niihin aikoihin kun Cinderellaa juuri oltiin ottamassa liikenteeseen eräässä infotilaisuudessa jossa  kerrottiin että uudet isot laivat tulevat nimenomaan pääkaupunkilinjalle. Ennen Sliten konkkaa tosin Viikkarilla oli 3 laivaa Hki-Stokis reitillä, sen piti tosin olla väliaikaisrtakaisu, mutta paletti piti laittaa uusiksi kun konkka tuli. Onko muuten pian 28 vuotias Mariella vanhin matkustajapaatti Suomi-Ruotsi liikenteessä nykyään vai onko vanhempia? Sea Windhan ei taida ottaa matkustajia vai ottaako, ja onko Eckeröllä jotain vanhoja Papenburg-systereitä vielä käytössä Ahvenanmaa-ruotsi välillä?

t. Rainer

----------


## joht. Nyman

Viikkarin pressissä mainittiin silloin pari viikkoa sitten, että NG LI keskittyy jatkossa pääreitteihinsä, Tku-Sto ja Hki-Tll-väleihin siis. Voin jostain yrittää kaivaa tämän lausunnon, mutta just nyt ei ehdi, kun Facebookissa on hyvät keskustelut menossa...  :Wink:

----------


## Mikle

> Onko muuten pian 28 vuotias Mariella vanhin matkustajapaatti Suomi-Ruotsi liikenteessä nykyään vai onko vanhempia? Sea Windhan ei taida ottaa matkustajia vai ottaako, ja onko Eckeröllä jotain vanhoja Papenburg-systereitä vielä käytössä Ahvenanmaa-ruotsi välillä?


Mariellaa vanhempi lautta länsinaapurin liikenteessä löytyy samalta varustamolta; monella reitillä hyvin palvellut veteraani M/S Rosella. Tai siis nythän se viettää talven liikenteestä suunniteltua taukoa Virossa, mutta kuitenkin.
Ikä on vain numeroita kun aluksista on pidetty aina hyvää huolta. Moni paljon uudempi kippo on huonommassa kunnossa kuin esim.Mariella.

Papenpurgilaiset on tainneet siirtyä ajelemaan hieman eksoottisimpiin kohteisiin ja lieneekö jokunen laitettu jo nauloiksikin?  :Cool: 

Muistinpa aiheeseen liittyen, että nythän on aloittanut uusi varustamo ajamaan Vaasasta Uumajaan. Alus on nimeltään Wasa Express ja on kulkenut reitillä aikaisemminkin. Se on iältään Rosellan luokkaa.

----------


## Kaid

> Mun ymmärtääkseni SF-Linen Cinderellan oli tarkoitus olla Sliten Europan parina Helsinki-Tukholma reitillä ja vanhat Mariella ja Olympia joko myydä tai vuokrata pois tai siirtää jollekin toiselle reitille, mahdollisesti "oikeaan" risteilykäyttöön tai Leningrad -reitille tai mahdollisesti Suomi-Saksa reitille.


Olympian osalta oltiin jo ehditty sopia laivan vuokraamisesta P&O Ferriesille, mikä sitten toteutuikin - aluksen omistajaksi vaan tuli Sliten konkurssin jälkeen Irish Ferries. Mariellasta ei ole ainakaan minulla tietoa siitä, mitä laivalla oli tarkoitus tehdä. Todennäköisesti Cinderella olisi tosiaan ottanut sen paikan Helsinki-Tukholma -linjan vakiolaivana. Alkujaan Cinderellan valmistuessa Viking suunnitteli (huhujen mukaan) uuden linjan avaamista Helsingistä Norrköpingiin Mariellalla, mutta tämä jäi toteutumatta. Suomi-Saksa -välille Mariella olisi ollut aivan liian matkustajapainotteinen.




> Mariellaa vanhempi lautta länsinaapurin liikenteessä löytyy samalta varustamolta; monella reitillä hyvin palvellut veteraani M/S Rosella. Tai siis nythän se viettää talven liikenteestä suunniteltua taukoa Virossa, mutta kuitenkin.


Tosin Rustella ei ole ajanut koko ikäänsä Suomen ja Ruotsin välillä, se kun kävi muutaman vuoden ajan Helsinki-Tallinna -linjalla. Mariella on pisimpään yhtäjaksoisesti Suomesta Ruotsiin liikennöinyt laiva ja myös pisimpään yhtäjaksoisesti samalla linjalla kulkenut laiva.




> Papenpurgilaiset on tainneet siirtyä ajelemaan hieman eksoottisimpiin kohteisiin ja lieneekö jokunen laitettu jo nauloiksikin?


Papenburgereita ei tosiaan enää Eckerönkään liikenteessä ole pariin vuoteen ollut. Alustyypille tuli kuitenkin kunnoitettavat yli 30 vuotta käyttöikää Suomen ja Ruotsin välillä. Ja kyllä, useampikin papenburgeri on romikselle purjehtinut - tosin sinne menivät ensimmäisenä Meksikon liikennettä varten rakennetut kappaleet, eivät Itämeren burgerit.




> Muistinpa aiheeseen liittyen, että nythän on aloittanut uusi varustamo ajamaan Vaasasta Uumajaan. Alus on nimeltään Wasa Express ja on kulkenut reitillä aikaisemminkin. Se on iältään Rosellan luokkaa.


Taitaa olla vuoden nuorempi, muistaakseni toimitettiin pari päivää Siljan Finlandian jälkeen eli vuonna 1981 (kun Rosella on vuodelta 80).

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Azipodeja (tai muidenkaan valmistajien ruoripotkureita...) ei tosiaan autolautoissa liiemmin ole. Syynä on Azipodin ohjaus- ja jäähdytyskoneiston korkeussuunnassa vaatima tila. Autolautan rungonmuodosta johtuen peräsinkonehuone on melko matala, ja podin koneistot eivät yksinkertaisesti mahdu sinne, kun suoraan yläpuolella tulee vastaan autokansi. 
> 
> Graceenkin tiettävästi olisi kyllä podit alunperin haluttu, mutta realiteetit tulivat vastaan.


Tää alkoi kiinnostaa vielä hivenen. Miten Azipodien jäähdytys on toteutettu? Eikö jäähdytys toimi merivedellä? Ja miksi ne vaativat niin paljon tilaa pystysuunnassa?

----------


## iiko

> Papenburgereita ei tosiaan enää Eckerönkään liikenteessä ole pariin vuoteen ollut. Alustyypille tuli kuitenkin kunnoitettavat yli 30 vuotta käyttöikää Suomen ja Ruotsin välillä. Ja kyllä, useampikin papenburgeri on romikselle purjehtinut - tosin sinne menivät ensimmäisenä Meksikon liikennettä varten rakennetut kappaleet, eivät Itämeren burgerit.


Eikös MS Eckerö ole vuodelta -79, joten taitaapi olla iällisesti vanhin vehje liikenteessä. Mutta kaikkein pisimpään taisi täällä seilailla S/S Ariadne, joka oli liikenteessä vuodesta 1914 vuoteen 1968.

----------


## helleh

Tällähetkellä (tosin enää vain muutamia viikkoja) vanhin suomen ja ruotsin väliä liikennöivä laiva on kylläkin Ånedin Linjenin Ms Birger Jarl, joka täyttää tänävuonna kunnioitettavat 60 vuotta. Eli on rakennettu vuonna 1953 silloiselle Svea- varustamolle. http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/M/S_Birger_Jarl

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikös MS Eckerö ole vuodelta -79, joten taitaapi olla iällisesti vanhin vehje liikenteessä. Mutta kaikkein pisimpään taisi täällä seilailla S/S Ariadne, joka oli liikenteessä vuodesta 1914 vuoteen 1968.


Näin varmaan on M/S Eckerön osalta. Toinen ehdokas vanhimmaksi koskaan kulkeneeksi ruotsinlaivaksi on S/S Silja II/ex Bore II/ ex Dronning Maud ja valmistus ihan 1900 luvun alussa ja romutus 1960-luvun lopulla, tosin Pohjanmeren eikä Itämeren liikenteessä suurimman osan ajastaan.

Sikäli erikoista että jotkut laivat saadaan 20 vuodessa aika surkeaan kuntoon kun taas toiset porskuttaa 50-60 vuotta.

t. Rainer

----------


## moxu

Ei laivan -kuten minkään muunkaan liikennevälineen- ikää pidä laskea vuosissa vaan kulutuksessa. Ariadne, Oihonna, Nordstjernan ja ensimmäinen Bore I olivat toki paljon pitkäikäisempiä aluksia kuin myöhemmät seuraajansa, mutta ne saivat osakseen jatkuvaa huoltoa. Höyrylaivakaudella oli lähes itsestäänselvyys, että matkan jälkeen tehtiin huoltotöitä. Skeppsbrolle jäi aina torkkumaan muutama suomenlaiva, kun yksi lähti Helsinkiin ja toinen Turkuun. Jos jollekin laivalle tuli kuukaudessa kymmenen edestakaista matkaa, se oli jo aika paljon. Vielä 1970-luvun alussa näin oli, vaikka ajorytmi olikin tiivistynyt laivojen määrän vähentyessä, vasta Ilmattaren siirtyessä muihin toimiin tuli Boren ja Svea Jarlin osaksi ajaa joka yö.
Tähän nähden -sekä tietysti siihenkin, että vanhoissa laivoissa oli vähemmän matkustajia ja rahtia ja siten ne eivät altistuneet niin kovalle kulutukselle kuin nykyiset megalautat- ei ole ollenkaan ihme, että käytännössä tauoton ajo TKU-STO-linjalla vie laivan hiukan heikompaan yleiskuntoon. Turunlinjalaisten matkustajatilojen yleiskunto oli huomattavasti nykyistä parempi vuoteen -93 asti, jolloin talvikaudella maanantain päivävuoroa ei ajettu ja laiva sai osakseen tarvitsemaansa huoltoa. HEL-STO-linjalla alusten yleiskunto on parempi; todennäköisesti pitkälti juuri siksi, että niitä huolletaan päivittäin.

Europa on ajettu piippuun, eikä se olisi Turunlinjan höykkyä enää pitkään kestänyt. HEL-TLL-risteilyliikenteessä laiva saa olla suurimman osan ajasta satamassa, mikä varmasti tekee sen koneille oikein hyvää. Matkallakaan ei koskaan tarvita täysiä kierroksia.
Tallinkin onni on, että varustamon uudemmassa tonnistossa on monta yhteismitallista alusta. Turunlinjalaisia voidaan vaihdella sitä mukaa, kun sellainen osoittautuu tarpeelliseksi. Todennäköisesti linjan höykyssä kulahtanut Galaxykin vaihdetaan näkyvissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa päittäin jommankumman nykyisen TLL-STO-linjan aluksen kanssa. Mikäli vuorokauden risteilytuotteen kehittäminen Tukholmassa on Tallinkin intresseissä, vaihdetaan sisarukset G.ja Baltic Queen päittäin, jolloin yhteismitalliset Baltian kuninkaalliset hoitaisivat linjan kahdestaan. Mutta sellainenkin huhu on ilmassa, että Tukholman iltalähdölle oltaisinkin vaihtamassa sarjan pienemmän version uudempaa yksilöä Victoriaa.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Onko kellään näkemystä, onko Europaa vielä maalattu Tallink-brändin väreihin? Jos ei, niin tullaanko sitä edes maalaamaan "Tallinkiksi"? Mites laivan nimi, onko se m/s Silja Europa, vai m/s Tallink Europa nyt ja jatkossa? Aamun Hesarissa puhuttiin Tallink Europasta "Vielä yhdet bensiksen muistolle" -jutun yhteydessä sivulla A20.

----------


## ess

> Onko kellään näkemystä, onko Europaa vielä maalattu Tallink-brändin väreihin? Jos ei, niin tullaanko sitä edes maalaamaan "Tallinkiksi"? Mites laivan nimi, onko se m/s Silja Europa, vai m/s Tallink Europa nyt ja jatkossa? Aamun Hesarissa puhuttiin Tallink Europasta "Vielä yhdet bensiksen muistolle" -jutun yhteydessä sivulla A20.


Ainakin piipussa logo on vaihtunut ja kyljessä lukee nykyään Tallink.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Ainakin piipussa logo on vaihtunut ja kyljessä lukee nykyään Tallink.


Okei. Mahtaako tämä olla aito foto, vai kenties kuvamanipulaatio: http://www.b2reds.com/kuvat/europa.jpg

----------


## Eira

> Okei. Mahtaako tämä olla aito foto, vai kenties kuvamanipulaatio: http://www.b2reds.com/kuvat/europa.jpg


Aluksen ollessa Luonnonmaan telakalla tammikuun lopulla piippuun vaihdettiin Tallinkin tunnukset, kylkiin maalattiin Tallink ja nimi lyhennettiin Europaksi. Jolleivat silmäni sitten valehdelleet.

----------


## ess

Tuo näyttää tosiaan kuvanmuokkaukselta. Piipun sininen näyttää kovin vaalealta ja logo liian isolta. Vaikea silti kommentoida liikoja sillä näin laivan illan pimeydessä.

----------


## Miccoz

> Aluksen ollessa Luonnonmaan telakalla tammikuun lopulla piippuun vaihdettiin Tallinkin tunnukset, kylkiin maalattiin Tallink ja nimi lyhennettiin Europaksi. Jolleivat silmäni sitten valehdelleet.


Tältä näyttänyt muutama päivä sitten, eli sanoisin että silmäsi valehtelivat kyljen Tallink teksteistä. Keulassa lukee edelleen Silja Europa. Markkinointinimenä käytetään Tallink Europa.

----------


## moxu

Silja Europan virallista nimeä ei syystä tai toisesta ole muutettu. Myöskään Tallink Cruise-tekstiä ei aluksen rakenteisiin ole maalattu, vaan se on nyt kokovalkoinen. Alus ei käynyt tammikuussa telakalla, vaan Luonnonmaalla nähty alus oli Turunlinjalle siirtynyt Baltic Princess, jonka kyljessä TC-tekstin tilalle ilmestyi Silja Line.

----------


## joht. Nyman

No mikäs maalausviritys tämä sitten on: http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/...hotoid=1112331

Edelleen Europaan liittyen, mahtaisiko jostain löytyä kuvia Europan taannoisesta McDonald'sista? Se oli ihan hauska detalji, miksi lie sitten sen lopettivat.

----------


## JSL

Mäkkäri lopetettiin, koska se söi kalliimpien ravintoloitten myyntiä. Kokeiles ettiä netistä, esim valkeatlaivat.net!

----------


## Miccoz

> No mikäs maalausviritys tämä sitten on: http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/...hotoid=1112331


Tuo on turun linjan ajoilta tuo kuva. Kävi vähän aikaa sitten telakalla, jolloin tuo Silja Line maalattiin uudella (käsittääkseni Tallinkin käyttämällä) fontilla kylkeen. Ensitöikseen vetivät sen Tallinnassa valkoisella yli.

----------


## sm3

Laivan muotoilu tekee sen että näyttää hienolta oikeastaan missä väreissä vain. On kyllä kertakaikkiaan tyylikäs laiva.  :Cool:

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Laivan muotoilu tekee sen että näyttää hienolta oikeastaan missä väreissä vain. On kyllä kertakaikkiaan tyylikäs laiva.


Komppaan mielipidettäsi täysin. Viking Grace lienee Itämeren potskeista vielä tuotakin tyylikkäämpi, mutta ikäeroa rouvilla on tietysti parikymmentä vuotta.

Toinen tykkää äidistä, toinen tyttärestä. Itse tykkään molemmista.

----------


## kalle.

> Viking Grace lienee Itämeren potskeista vielä tuotakin tyylikkäämpi, mutta ikäeroa rouvilla on tietysti parikymmentä vuotta.


Sekä Silja Europa, että Viking Grace ovat tosiaan hienon näköisiä aluksia kumpikin. Sitten taas Amorella, johon on maalattu "Grace-lift" kylkiin taas näyttää aivan järkyttävän tökeröltä nykyisellään. Oli paljon parempi aiemmin, vaikkei silloinkaan mikään huipputyylikkyys ollut.
Kuvia Fakta Om Fartg -sivustolta:
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/amorella_1988_b_10.htm
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/amorella_1988_b_11.htm

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Sekä Silja Europa, että Viking Grace ovat tosiaan hienon näköisiä aluksia kumpikin. Sitten taas Amorella, johon on maalattu "Grace-lift" kylkiin taas näyttää aivan järkyttävän tökeröltä nykyisellään. Oli paljon parempi aiemmin, vaikkei silloinkaan mikään huipputyylikkyys ollut.
> Kuvia Fakta Om Fartg -sivustolta:
> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/amorella_1988_b_10.htm
> http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/amorella_1988_b_11.htm


Tää on vähän sama juttu kuin VR:n pakkovihertyminen vetokaluston osalta: esim. Sr1 ja Dv12 ovat vihreinä aivan järkyttäviä keksintöjä yksinään, mutta ne sopivat auttavasti vihreävalkoisen rungon eteen, joskaan vihreävalkoisia runkoja ei Dv12:n perässä voi nähdä muualla kuin Roi-Kjä-välillä.

Mitä Viking Line Oyj Abp Plc. Ltd. Inc. tolla aaltovärityksellä hakee vanhoissa laivoissa? Mielestäni se ei sovi mitenkään heidän muihin kasarituotteisiin kylkimaalausten osalta, jotka ovat valmistuneet ennen Neuvostoliiton romahdusta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Olen kuullut huhun myös siitä, että nämä molemmat Siljan alukset aijotaan Peruskorjata ja kunnostaa parempaan kuntoon jossain vaiheessa.


TSTV:n videossa Tallink Siljan toimitusjohtaja Margus Schults kertoo, että heidän yhtenä mahdollisuutenaan pidetään Europan (ainakin), Serenaden ja Symphonyn täydellistä peruskorjausta muutaman vuoden kuluessa.

Europa tekee kaksi risteilyä Visbyhyn, 16.-18.6., joka on loppuunmyyty, ja 5.-7.8.:
http://www.tallinksilja.com/fi/web/f...visby-risteily

----------


## Joonas Pio

> TSTV:n videossa Tallink Siljan toimitusjohtaja Margus Schults kertoo, että heidän yhtenä mahdollisuutenaan pidetään Europan (ainakin), Serenaden ja Symphonyn täydellistä peruskorjausta muutaman vuoden kuluessa.


Jos nämä peruskorjaukset toteutuvat, niin milläköhän laivalla tullaan liikennöimään telakoinnin aikana? Onko Tallink Siljalla yhtään alusta ylimääräisenä tai helposti vapautettavana, vrt. Viking Linella Isabella.

----------


## pehkonen

> Jos nämä peruskorjaukset toteutuvat, niin milläköhän laivalla tullaan liikennöimään telakoinnin aikana? Onko Tallink Siljalla yhtään alusta ylimääräisenä tai helposti vapautettavana, vrt. Viking Linella Isabella.


Vanha koettu kierto. Korvaavat toisiaan. Ensin Europa remppaan. Paluun jälkeen korvaa ensin Seren ja sitten Sympan. Riippuen tietysti remppojen kestoista.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Vanha koettu kierto. Korvaavat toisiaan. Ensin Europa remppaan. Paluun jälkeen korvaa ensin Seren ja sitten Sympan. Riippuen tietysti remppojen kestoista.


Mikä laiva on sitten HEL-TLL-reitillä, kun Europa on remontissa?

----------


## ess

Eiköhän Tallinkilla laivoja riitä.

----------


## Koala

> Eiköhän Tallinkilla laivoja riitä.


No shit? Pohdinnassa kuitenkin oli millä korvatataan mitäkin. Minusta hyvä kysymys että mikä purkki on irrotettavissa. Vai ajetaanko esim. HEL-STO sitten kylmänviileästi vain joka toinen päivä tms.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Oli aikas kulahteen näköinen tuo Europa kun näin sen Tallinnassa. Olisi sopinut jonkinlaista pientä pintaremonttia odottaa, mutta kylmästi vaan vedetty Silja Linen tekstit yli. Korvaaja voisi tulla RIX-STO-reitiltä. Se kun ymmärtääkseni ei ole niin kovasti kuormitettu kun TLL-STO, HEL-STO tai TKU-STO. Eli Romantika tai Festival suomeksi sanoen, tai sitten ihan kylmästi vedetään HEL-STO joka toinen päivä tai sitten siksi aikaa loppuu 22h risteilyt HEL-TLL.

----------


## ess

> No shit? Pohdinnassa kuitenkin oli millä korvatataan mitäkin. Minusta hyvä kysymys että mikä purkki on irrotettavissa. Vai ajetaanko esim. HEL-STO sitten kylmänviileästi vain joka toinen päivä tms.


Eiköhän se Festival tosiaan sovellu parhaiten kiertopalkinnon hommaan. Riian linjalla riittänee yksi laiva.

----------


## Koala

> tai sitten siksi aikaa loppuu 22h risteilyt HEL-TLL.


En ihan usko tähän vaihtoehtoon, lukuja en tiedä mutta luulisi 15h satamassa seisovan laivan täynnä ryyppääviä poroja olevan senverran rahasampo ettei tauko tule kyseeseen.

----------


## ess

Nythän Regina Balticalle olisi ollut keikkaa vaikka kuinka. Harmillista että onnistuivat myymään sen.

----------


## Nak

Silja Europa seilaa ensi kuussa Australiaan http://yle.fi/uutiset/silja_europa_s...amista/7366900

----------


## Joonas Pio

Silja Europa on vuokrattu Australiaan majoituslaivaksi, jonka johdosta Tallinkin kalusto sekoittuu. Tukholma-Riika -reitti jäänee yksistään Isabellen hoitoon. Tallink Siljan uutinen

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nyt on sitten Silja Europan aika ohi Itämerellä, ainakin tältä erää.  :Tongue:

----------


## JSL

Eilen Euron näin Tallinnan laiturissa kun kävin testaamassa MARIELLAN päivä merellä risteilytuotetta. Ironista että molemmat siskoksista (MARIELLA, SPL Princess Anastasia) joita korvaamaan Myrsten laivan oli tilannut olivat samaan aikaa tuon Itämeren jättävän laivan kanssa, toinen jopa venäläisten tänne takaisin haalimana  :Smile:

----------


## Bellatrix

> Eilen Euron näin Tallinnan laiturissa kun kävin testaamassa MARIELLAN päivä merellä risteilytuotetta. Ironista että molemmat siskoksista (MARIELLA, SPL Princess Anastasia) joita korvaamaan Myrsten laivan oli tilannut olivat samaan aikaa tuon Itämeren jättävän laivan kanssa, toinen jopa venäläisten tänne takaisin haalimana


Ei Slite Europaa Mariellan korvaajaksi tilannut, eikä olisi voinutkaan tilata sillä Mariellan omistaja oli silloinen SF-Line -varustamo (joka nykyisin on yhtä kuin Viking Line). Rederi AB Slite tilasi Europan nimenomaan Olympian korvaajaksi.

----------


## JSL

Europan tullessa liikenteeseen oli eräs vaihtoehdoista korvata molemmat sisarukset Cinderellalla ja Eurolla ja asettaa MARIELLA Helsinki-Nynäshamn linjalle. Mutta en jaksa jankuttaa, lukekaa maritimefoorumia jossa jankataan ja huhutaan ties mitä  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Europan tullessa liikenteeseen oli eräs vaihtoehdoista korvata molemmat sisarukset Cinderellalla ja Eurolla ja asettaa MARIELLA Helsinki-Nynäshamn linjalle. Mutta en jaksa jankuttaa, lukekaa maritimefoorumia jossa jankataan ja huhutaan ties mitä


Oliko muuten Silja Europa ja onko se vielä Euroopan tai peräti maailman bruttotonneiltaan suurin matkustaja-autolautta?

t. Rainer

----------


## tlajunen

> Oliko muuten Silja Europa ja onko se vielä Euroopan tai peräti maailman bruttotonneiltaan suurin matkustaja-autolautta?
> 
> t. Rainer


Oli Euroopan suurin, mutta 2000-luvulla on pudonnut Euroopan seitsemänneksi. Maailman mittakaavassa en löytänyt listausta tähän hätään. Voi olla, että tuo alla oleva Euroopan lista on käytännössä myös maailman lista.

Lähde: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Largest_ferries_of_Europe

----------

